# iqfieber.de  !



## Atropin (2 August 2007)

Am 30.7 bekam ich diese mail ,es sei gesagt ich kannt diese Seite vorher nicht und habe mich dort nie angemeldet^^

zu der mail :


> ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau xxxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> ...


mein antwort war wie folgt :ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG 


> Das ist ja wohl ein schlecht gemeinter Witz ?
> Ich habe keine Leistungen in Anspruch genommen die kostenpflichtig sind und werde das auch nicht tuhen!
> Werde diesen Betrag von 59,00€ nicht bezahlen und gegeben falls mein Rechtschtzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen und mir einen Anwalt konsultieren sollten sie auf ihre Forderungen bestehen .
> 
> ...


Ihre antwort :


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem IQFieber.de Support.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
meine antwort:



> Ich habe mich doch gar nicht bei ihnen angemeldet und damit von ihnen Leistungen in Anspruch genommen oder Teils, ich habe mit der Zahlungsemail das erste mal von ihnen gelesen !
> 
> Des weiteren habe ich IQFIEBER bis zu ihrer ersten email nie mals besucht ^^
> 
> ...


info @ iqfieber.de schrieb:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem IQFieber.de Support.
> 
> ...


Meine antwort auf diese schon sehr merkwürdige mail:


> Ok ich habe mich über Sie jetzt mal so richtig schlau gemacht !
> 
> also über ihre [............] und ihre vorigen namen die sie im Netz hatten !
> 
> ...


fortsetzung folgt bestimmt noch


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2007)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

geht bestimmt nach diesem Muster weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


> Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test


----------



## Atropin (2 August 2007)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Denke ich mir auch mal oder es kommt jetzt einfach garnichts mehr zurück ,bin ja mal gespannt ..............


wie ist es denn bei Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test aus gegangen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2007)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194020#post194020
Das ist der letzte  Stand vom 13.05.2007,  wobei nie sicher ist, ob das Ganze nicht  wieder 
aufgewärmt  wird.
Macht den Quark deswegen nicht glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Atropin (3 August 2007)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

und es get weiter 




> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem IQFieber.de Support.
> 
> ...




Also mal ganz ehrlich was denken die denn mit was für dummis sie es zu tun bekommen ?! 

Und dann noch so was 5€ Aufwandsentschädigung :-D 

Also mein Anwalt hat mir dazu geraten mit dieiser firma nicht mehr zu sprechen weil er das ab jetzt erledigt.:scherzkeks:


----------



## zicolaitzis (15 Juli 2008)

*Achtung*

Solltet ihr mal auf die Idee kommen und diese Seite ( www.iqfieber.de ) besuchen wollen, bitte gut durchlesen, schnell habt ihr 60€ aufm hocker.
Die preisangabe steht bei anmeldeface ganu unten, kleingedruckt und in den AGB`S die natürlich FAST niemand durchliest

Also !!!ACHTUNG!!!


----------



## zicolaitzis (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Also ich weiss das ich auf der Seite war und ich weiss das ich mich angemeldet hab und ich weiss das ich die Rechnung 4 wochen ignoriert habe und somit das wiederrufsrecht verfällt und ich weiss, meld dich NIE wieder mit deiner tatsächlichen adresse an( ich war so blöd).
Meine Anwältin meinte ich stände mit einem fuss am abgrund und solle doch so schlau sein und die Rechnung begleichen


----------



## jupp11 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*



zicolaitzis schrieb:


> Meine Anwältin meinte ich stände mit einem fuss am abgrund und solle doch so schlau sein und die Rechnung begleichen


geh zur Verbraucherzentrale  oder such dir  einen anderen Anwalt/Anwältin


----------



## zicolaitzis (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Leider kenn ich mich in der Sache zu wenig aus.

Die Preisangabe stand in den AGB`s und im anmeldeface, ich wurde praktisch auf jeden Fall draufhingewiesen,oder net?
Das ist doch dann Rechtens, zumindest ich ja weiss das ich mich angemledet habe und die Seite genutzt habe. Das ist schonmal ein Minuspunkt für mich, hast du da andere vorschläge?


----------



## jupiter (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Wenn du dich dort nicht angemeldet hast, ist auch kein Vertrag geschlossen worden.

Des Weiteren ist auf der Seite nicht ersichtlich, dass diese etwas Kosten, keine Preisangaben etc.

Ich würde denen mal ein paar Gerichtsurteile zukommen lassen uber versteckte Preisangaben etc.

Siehe dir mal das Impressum an. Die Firma Online Service Ltd. steckt dahinter. Ich habe vor kurzem mal ein intressanten Video über denen gesehen. Villeicht finde ich den Link noch, dann poste ich den hier.

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine [ edit] firma.


----------



## Wembley (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*



zicolaitzis schrieb:


> Meine Anwältin meinte ich stände mit einem fuss am abgrund und solle doch so schlau sein und die Rechnung begleichen


Das mit dem Abgrund kann man höchstens auf die Kompetenz deiner Anwältin beziehen und da ist sie aber schon einen Schritt weiter.

Sag mal, denkst du, dass du der (die) erste bist, der sowas passiert? Da gibt es schon Hunderttausende, die genau auf diese Art und Weise überrascht wurden. Weißt du, was denen passiert ist? Nix, gar nix. Vor Gericht gehen solche Anbieter ganz, ganz selten und wenn, dann holen sie sich eine Abfuhr. Dort wurde auch ein Vertragsabschluss verneint. Alles klar? 

Anwälte, die sich in diesem Bereich auskennen, und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale greifen sich auf die Stirn, wenn sie solche Aussagen, wie von deiner Anwältin getätigt, hören und die kriegen Kopfweh vom permanenten Kopfschütteln.

Ein Preis ist ein wichtiger Vertragsbestandteil und muss *ganz deutlich * hervorgehoben werden. 

Arbeite bitte das durch:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## jupiter (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Zwar nicht das Video, dass ich gesehen habe aber trotzdem interessante.

YouTube - Abzocke im Internet (Genealogie und Co)
YouTube - ABO-Falle im Internet - MARKT zu Gast bei netzwelt.de


----------



## zicolaitzis (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

und was soll ich eurer meinung nun tun, das geld zurückbuchen?
Andere frage. Lesen diese berichte eigentlich auch anwälte oder so mit, welche die Ahnung davon haben?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Zu letzterem: "ja!" Ansonsten :stumm:


----------



## webwatcher (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*



zicolaitzis schrieb:


> und was soll ich eurer meinung nun tun, das geld zurückbuchen?


Die Entscheidung darf dir  hier niemand abnehmen. Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland nur Verbraucherzentralen und  Anwälten erlaubt


zicolaitzis schrieb:


> Lesen diese berichte eigentlich auch anwälte oder so mit, welche die Ahnung davon haben?


ja


----------



## Feebie (26 November 2008)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig poste, aber ich habe, falls noch nicht bekannt, noch eine Webseite die [ edit] :  iqtest-24.de 
Dort kann man Geld gewinnen und unter den AGBs steht auch nichts mit Geld zahlen (falls die Seite nicht schon erneuert wurde!).
Aber ich habe eine Mail erhalten, indem Geld gefordert wird, weil ich  mich dort mit einer IP angemeldet habe (IP stimmt aber nicht!). Es wird in dieser Mail 59 Euro verlangt. Ich kann hier auch nur sagen, bitte Vorsicht! Es sei denn, jemand hat was anderes gefunden, was ich nicht glaube.
Die Email fängt an mit:



> vielen Dank für ihre Anmeldung (IP:  XX.XX.XX.XX) am 20.10.2008 um 15:10:00 Uhr
> bei iqtest-24.de!
> Wir erlauben uns daher, Ihnen für die Bereitstellung unserer Dienstleistung
> unser Entgelt in Rechnung zu stellen.
> (etc pp)


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Nichts Überraschendes, aber doch immer wieder bemerkenswert, wie klein die Welt ist:

iqfieber.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

Die Rufnummer für den Tech-C passt auch. Wieder einmal nett.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*



dvill schrieb:


> wie klein die Welt ist
> iqfieber.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


Blind & geblendet - die Iustitia Bavariae... Aber selbst in Bayern geht der Krug nur solange zum Brunnen, bis er bricht. Und wenn das zu lange dauert, bauen wir eben Stolperfallen. [_tiefsinniges Wortspiel editiert_]


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Auf iqtest-24.de steht unter dem Dateneingabefeld bei "Anmeldung" der Preishinweis, allerdings bei gängiger Bildschirmauflösung nur nach Herunterscrollen sichtbar:



> Der einmalige Preis für die IQTest-Teilnahme beträgt 59 Euro inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer.



Dieser Preishinweis ist meiner Meinung nach wieder einmal wettbewerbswidrig und ein Verstoß gegen die Preisangabenverordnung.

Vor Gericht dürften Forderungen aus solchen angeblichen "Verträgen" keine Chance haben.

Also gelten auch hier die üblichen Ratschläge zu Abzock-Fallen, die hier auf dieser Seite ganz oben in den blauen Links stehen.

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Eniac (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Bei iqdoktor.com hat man intelligenterweise auf Impressum und AGB ganz verzichtet, dafür erfreut man den Besucher mit Lorem-Ipsum-Gefasel. Die Preisauszeichung findet sich branchenüblich gut versteckt im Kleingedruckten.


Eniac


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: iqfieber.de  !*

Das ist aber eine andere Bande.


----------

